# Worming



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone worm birds while they are feeding babies?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of one that is safe even for youngs, don't remember what it is.. but usually all that is done before the breeding season. then repeated after. go shop at the pigeon supply sites for dewormers and read the instructions on them. sorry I can't remember what it is called maybe someone will and post for you.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

These are my widowhood birds that I let raise a round. Maybe I'll just wait till I wean the babies in a week. It'll be a little more than two weeks for the first race if I wait.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

In the book The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health And Management , it lists Moxidectin : One of the group of drugs called avermectins. Currently the world-wide veterinary medication of choice to treat roundworm and hairworm in pigeons. Wide safety margin. Safe to use during breeding, racing, and moulting. Also kills external parasite that feed off the body fluid and therefore kills all mites and airsac mite. 5ml to 1 litre of water for 24 hours. If it's cool weather you can use for 48 hours.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That's it!... That was driving me crazy .. I have not had to deworm in a long time, I check the fecals regularly, so I forget what is out there untill I may need it.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been using Guest Gel (horse wormer) for several years now with good results. It is safe for breeders feeding babies and even during the moult. 


These are the instructions that was given to me, so this is what I do.

Quest Gel Directions
>
> Get a clear plastic pop bottle or water bottle about the same size as
> pop bottle. Put about 2 inches of luke warm water (not hot, about
> body temp.) in the bottle. On the oral syringe of Quest Gel horse
> wormer are 50 lb. markings on the plunger. They are the black marks.
> Set the sure dial ring on the 200 lb. setting. Take the cap off the
> nozzle and push the plunger in until it comes in contact with the
> syringe barrel. Put the bottle cap on the pop bottle and shake until
> dissolved. It takes quite a bit to dissolve it, but it will dissolve.
> When it is completely dissolved, pour the entire contents into a one
> gallon milk or water jug. Fill the jug completely full with water.
> This is the correct dosage. Using the jug of treated water, put
> enough treated water in your water jugs to last 24 hrs. Repeat the
> process as needed. Make sure the gallon jug is a true gallon, not one
> that gives an extra 8 oz of free water.
>
> Tip: The box reads that there is enough to worm an 1150 lb. horse.
> There is really enough to treat 1200 lbs. If you'll notice, when you
> take the cap off the nozzle, there is gel all the way out to the end
> and ready to come out immediately. When you eventually use all the
> gel in the syringe, you'll be at the 1150 lb. mark. However, the
> nozzle is still full. I pull the plunger all the way out of the
> barrel and put luke warm water in the barrel, about half full. I then
> put the plunger back in and force the remaining gel out to complete
> the last 200 lb. measurement.
>
> This is given to thirsty birds (during the summer heat) for one day but can be used two days if you want.


----------



## pacosmom (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the corroboration. Quest is the brand name of a horse dewormer using moxidectin.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

Buy Quest plus, it will kill tapeworms too !


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Frank McLoughlin's website has instructions for Quest. He highly recommends it.


----------



## pacosmom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Quest*



beaverbandit said:


> Buy Quest plus, it will kill tapeworms too !


Thanks. I am new to pigeons, but am learning fast. A baby pigeon (fully feathered but still thinking it needs a Mama) landed on the sidewalk in my sister's back yard. So she brought it to me. It immediately started playing with my ear and hair. And wanted to stick it's bill in my mouth. It eats seeds, and can fly, but comes back and lands on my head. Have NO idea where it came from. In the 28 years I have been on this property, I have seen 3 individual pigeons. Don't know if it is a boy or girl, but it has a home now. Busy trying to get a flight built. And now I know what to worm it with. Thanks again.


----------



## pacosmom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Thanks Granny Smith*



Granny Smith said:


> Frank McLoughlin's website has instructions for Quest. He highly recommends it.


Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I gave my birds Quest yesterday. I did not see any signs of worms on the floor this morning. I did find my dropper dead on the floor this morning. I wonder if she had problems with the wormer. All of the homers seemed ok.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Quest on Franks site he said to use a blender, so I got one at a yard sale for $2. That way my wife cant give me a hard time.
Dave


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Granny Smith said:


> I gave my birds Quest yesterday. I did not see any signs of worms on the floor this morning. I did find my dropper dead on the floor this morning. I wonder if she had problems with the wormer. All of the homers seemed ok.


*I am not a vet* and with out a vets examination it's just speculation. But I will give a thought of what may have happened. It is my understanding when worming our birds if one is heavily infested with worms the wormer kills the worms and the result of so many worms dying it becomes difficult to pass them and they become clogged so to speak and die.
Most conventional wormers don't stay the birds system long enough to kill the worms through their complete cycle. That's why it is recommended to use a different wormer each time. That's why I like using quest gel because of it's ability to stay in the birds system through the complete cycle of the worm. it also kills any external parasites that feed on bodily fluids. I hope this helps, I am by no means an expert this just my understanding of this product as it was given to me.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Granny Smith do you race and if you do what club do you race with?


----------



## pacosmom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Quest and dead dropper*



Granny Smith said:


> I gave my birds Quest yesterday. I did not see any signs of worms on the floor this morning. I did find my dropper dead on the floor this morning. I wonder if she had problems with the wormer. All of the homers seemed ok.


I'm sorry to hear about your dropper. What breed was she? Maybe it is a breed specific problem. Like Ivermectin and collie type dogs. Also, has she been wormed before? I know with horses, you have to be careful with Quest if there is a chance of a heavy worm burden. You are actually cautioned not to use it on horses if there is a chance they may be carrying a heavy load of worms.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

As just stated by pacosmom, some animals and birds can have a sensitivity to moxidectin AND Ivermectin. One of the side effects is temporary paralysis. The bird doesn't die being treated, but becomes temporarily paralyzed....then trampled by the other birds. I've had it happened when I first used ivermectin. If you catch it in time and remove the bird from the loft, he recovers in about 24 hours.


----------



## pacosmom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re:Moxidectin & Ivermectin*



Msfreebird said:


> As just stated by pacosmom, some animals and birds can have a sensitivity to moxidectin AND Ivermectin. One of the side effects is temporary paralysis. The bird doesn't die being treated, but becomes temporarily paralyzed....then trampled by the other birds. I've had it happened when I first used ivermectin. If you catch it in time and remove the bird from the loft, he recovers in about 24 hours.


Thanks for the reply. That is really good to know.


----------

